# Oklacon at last! (My first one, too! :D)



## wrathofautumn (Oct 24, 2007)

At  long last the day has finally come. In 23 hours, I shall be on the greyhound bus for Oklacon or Bust! I know it's one of the smaller fur cons out there, like compared to Anthrocon, which is about 20 times bigger, but it's a good practice con for now. I'll work myself up to something bigger next time! ^_^ And I'm bringing my incomplete fursuit as well(All I have so far is the tail) I know that Gyp is about as excited as I am. Though I'm a bit nervous too, I'm going to swallow any fears I have, there's no turning back now! X3

I won't see any of you in a week, but I'll return...hopefully, and with some new friends in my pocket(Their, um...im addresses, anyway.) God bless you all! En Taro Adun! And Keep it FURREH...and Pokemonish...y...Bleh. I can't think of anything clever.

To the foxmobile! *Dives in foxmobile and drives off*


----------



## Atariwolf (Oct 24, 2007)

Hope ya have a great time Wrath!  Wish I could go, but there's always other cons


----------



## karatzue (Oct 24, 2007)

Haha, have fun, even though I'm not in the con thing that much, I really want to go to one, just for the experience ^^;;


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 13, 2007)

*cocks an eyebrow* You were at Oklacon? I was too.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Dec 15, 2007)

Xanthe said:
			
		

> *cocks an eyebrow* You were at Oklacon? I was too.



Yep! Sure was! The one at 2007 in Watonga, Oklahoma. I was the guy who sprayed Corsi with water during Prey and Predator. I did it as a dare from the game's Environmentalist! XD 

He was talking about it a whole lot.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Dec 16, 2007)

wrathofautumn said:
			
		

> Xanthe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish I could have went...maybe next year...btw how close is Watonga to Wichita Kansas?


----------



## wrathofautumn (Dec 17, 2007)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> wrathofautumn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I don't know about Wichita, Kansas but it's about 60 miles away from Oklahoma City.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2007)

Oooo, so you are the one that threw water on Fire. Yea, Corsi was so not happy about that. I laughed my butt off when I saw him.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Dec 20, 2007)

Xanthe said:
			
		

> Oooo, so you are the one that threw water on Fire. Yea, Corsi was so not happy about that. I laughed my butt off when I saw him.



Yeah, totally. A lot of people said that it took a lot of balls to do that to Corsi.


----------



## Xanthe (Dec 20, 2007)

If you were around Sunday night, my mate is the one that cooked the food that night... He and I helped serve it.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Dec 30, 2007)

Xanthe said:
			
		

> If you were around Sunday night, my mate is the one that cooked the food that night... He and I helped serve it.



Yeah? I'm afraid I had to leave in the afternoon. TT.TT It's a shame really. But now I've grown hungry for more fur cons. x3


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 4, 2008)

Trust me, Oklacon was my second one and I want MORE.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 29, 2008)

trust me  corsi was   entertain by that once we told him steve erwin  told you to and he was laughing about it  too


----------

